# Appli de démo pour magasin



## Arcadia (9 Juin 2022)

Bonjour a tous,
j'ai décidé de faire un nouveau sujet car je me suis rendu compte que mon explication n'était pas super complète dans mon dernier sujet.

Je suis en train de developper une appli qui a pour objectif de faire lire une video en boucle sur un macbook air, mais il faut que pendant que cette vidéo tourne il soit impossible de l'arrêter un peu comme les vidéo sur les ordi dans les magasins.
j'ai déjà coder la partie lecture en boucle, mais je ne trouve aucune solution pour "verrouiller" la vidéo.
merci de votre aide


----------



## edenpulse (9 Juin 2022)

C'est une fonction d'accessibilité de base directement implémentée dans iOS qui s'appelle "Accès guidé" 
Tu as juste à lancer ton application et activer "accès guidé" et voilà. Il ne sera plus possible d'intéragir avec l'iPad sans appuyer plusieurs fois sur une touche et rentrer un mot de passe.


----------



## Arcadia (9 Juin 2022)

edenpulse a dit:


> C'est une fonction d'accessibilité de base directement implémentée dans iOS qui s'appelle "Accès guidé"
> Tu as juste à lancer ton application et activer "accès guidé" et voilà. Il ne sera plus possible d'intéragir avec l'iPad sans appuyer plusieurs fois sur une touche et rentrer un mot de passe.


Ok mais tu me parle d'Ipad, moi je veux faire ça sur un MacBook air


----------



## Arcadia (14 Juin 2022)

Bonjour, j'ai créer une application qui permet de "simuler" un mode kiosque sur mac, c'est a dire qu'il active la lecture d'une vidéo qui tourne en boucle et en plein écran.
mais j'ai un petit soucis, pendant la lecture de la vidéo si qq1 appuie sur la touche B l'écran deviens noir et se fige.
Donc ce que je voudrais c'est un petit script qui appuiera une seconde fois sur la touche B si celle ci est pressée.
Je vous demande ça car je n'arrive pas a comprendre la logique de simulation de touche sur applescript.
Merci d'avance


----------



## Anthony (14 Juin 2022)

On va continuer dans le même sujet si tu veux bien, ce sera plus simple.


----------



## Arcadia (16 Juin 2022)

J'ai fini par trouvé une solution.
c'est un peu moche mais ça fonctionne parfaitement


----------

